# Assassin’s Creed 4: Black Flag’s exclusive PS3 & PS4 Aveline missions detailed



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Assassin’s Creed 4: Black Flag’s exclusive PS3 & PS4 Aveline missions detailed*

Assassin’s Creed 4: Black Flag owners on PS3 and PS4 will get a batch of three exclusive missions starring Assassin’s Creed 3: Liberation’s hero Aveline. Ubsioft has shed new light on what the content involves in a new blog.










The publisher explained that writer of the PS Vita game Jill Murray will return to pen the new content, and that it stars a much-older Aveline.

Lead writer Darby McDevitt explained, “It’s a ways forward so Aveline is a bit older. It’s not directly related to the end of her story. If Assassin’s Creed IV is like a novel, Aveline’s missions are like a short story.” 

He added, “The present-day is set in Abstergo Entertainment – which is this fun, hip company to work for… at first. You are able to access the Aveline stuff because your coworkers are working on retrieving different genetic memories from all kinds of different people.”

As we know, Abstergo turns into something more sinister, so maybe we’ll get a glimpse of what he company was like before it became a front for global domination. 
We’ve got two new screens below.

Assassin’s Creed 4: Black Flag releases on PC, PS3, Xbox 360 and Wii U on October 29 in North America and November 1 across Europe. It’s coming to Xbox One and PS4 in due course.


 

Source: VG24/7


----------

